# طلب مساعدة



## محمد988 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة اريد كتاب عن علم المواد ولكم الشكر:11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (15 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد988 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة اريد كتاب عن علم المواد ولكم الشكر:11::11::11::11::11::11:



جرب خاصية البحث وستجد طلبك


----------



## aidsami (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام
جرب الموقع
http://www.free-ebooks.ws
اكتب في مكان البحث Search Title
Materials Science
انقر زر البحث ستجد كتب حديثة ان شاء الله.


----------



## aidsami (25 أكتوبر 2010)

SEE ALSO THIS LINK
http://artikel-software.com

http://www.artikel-software.com/file/mats-v1.pdf
http://www.artikel-software.com/file/mats-v2.pdf


MODUL 1 STRUCTURE OF METALS
BONDING
Atomic Bonding
Order in Microstructures
Summary
COMMON LATTICE TYPES
Common Crystal Structures
Summary
GRAIN STRUCTURE AND BOUNDARY
Grain Structure and Boundary
Summary
POLYMORPHISM
Polymorphism Phases
Summary
ALLOYS
Alloys
Common Characteristics of Alloys
Type 304 Stainless Steel
Composition of Common Engineering Materials
Summary
IMPERFECTIONS IN METALS
Microscopic Imperfections
Macroscopic Defects
Summary
MODUL 2 PROPERTY OF METALS
STRESS
Definition of Stress
Types of Stress
Types of Applied Stress .
Summary
STRAIN
Definition of Strain
Types of Strain
Deformation of Cubic Structures
Summary .
YOUNG’S MODULUS
Hooke’s Law
Young’s Modulus (Elastic Modulus)
Summary
STRESS-STRAIN RELATIONSHIP
Elastic Moduli
Tensile (Load) Tests and Stress-Strain Curves
Summary .
PHYSICAL PROPERTIES .
Strength
Ultimate Tensile Strength
Yield Strength
Ductility
Malleability
Toughness
Hardness
How Alloys Affect Physical Properties
Summary
WORKING OF METALS
Heat Treatment
Cold and Hot Working
Summary
CORROSION
Corrosion
General Corrosion
Galvanic Corrosion
Localized Corrosion
Summary
HYDROGEN EMBRITTLEMENT
Concern
Sources of Hydrogen
Hydrogen Embrittlement of Stainless Steel
Hydrogen Embrittlement of Zirconium Alloys
Summary
MODUL 3 THERMAL SHOCK 
THERMAL STRESS
Thermal Shock .
Summary
PRESSURIZED THERMAL SHOCK
Definition
Evaluating Effects of PTS
Locations of Primary Concern
Summary
MODUL 5 PLANT MATERIALS
PROPERTIES CONSIDERED WHEN SELECTING MATERIALS
Overview
Material Properties
Summary
FUEL MATERIALS
Overview of Material Types
Plutonium
Uranium
Thorium
Nuclear Fuel Selection
Summary
CLADDING AND REFLECTORS
Cladding
Reflector Materials
Summary
CONTROL MATERIALS
Overview of Poisons
Hafnium .
Silver-Indium-Cadmium Alloys
Boron-Containing Materials
Summary
SHIELDING MATERIALS
Overview
Neutron Radiation
Gamma Radiation
Alpha and Beta Radiation
Summary
NUCLEAR REACTOR CORE PROBLEMS
Fuel Pellet-Cladding Interaction
Fuel Densification .
Fuel Cladding Embrittlement
Effects on Fuel Due to Swelling and Core Burnup
Summary
PLANT MATERIAL PROBLEMS
Fatigue Failure
Work (Strain) Hardening
Creep
Summary
ATOMIC DISPLACEMENT DUE TO IRRADIATION
Overview
Atomic Displacements
Summary
THERMAL AND DISPLACEMENT SPIKES
DUE TO IRRADIATION
Thermal Spikes
Displacement Spikes
Summary
EFFECT DUE TO NEUTRON CAPTURE
Effect Due to Neutron Capture
Physical Effects of Radiation
Summary
RADIATION EFFECTS IN ORGANIC COMPOUNDS Radiation Effects
Summary
REACTOR USE OF ALUMINUM
Applications
Summary


----------

